# New pads/ rotors, same squeak.



## co0311 (Oct 22, 2016)

Started getting some squeaking under light braking on the front drivers side. Took a look at the pads and they were well worn. Swapped them out for fresh pads and rotors and I'm getting the same squeak. Could this possibly be a caliper issue? It doesn't pull or shake when I hit the brakes either.

Used Duralast pads and rotors.


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

Did you lube up all the hardware etc?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## co0311 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, with some of those small packets from autozone. Might take it back apart and apply some CRC grease and inspect the caliper closer.


----------



## co0311 (Oct 22, 2016)

Welp, cleaned and re-greased all the hardware and coated the metal components of the pads with CRC. Literally no change in the sound. No unusual wear in the pads or rotors either. Maybe the caliper mounting bracket is somehow the issue?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Brakes make noises because of friction. If you did not have friction you would not stop. All brakes make noises when they are applied. What you want to do is to change the frequency of the noise so it's outside of the human hearing. 

Since you have done everything you can do with lubing and what not. How about stepping up and buying some good brake parts. Duralast? Really? They should call the company Durajunk! Start with the good stuff. It costs more money but that is typical when you want good stuff. Textar and TRW are OEM and therefore they are made with a friction material that works better. Zimmerman and Textar rotors are pretty good too.

If you want the good stuff in life, typically it costs more. Think about this, your brakes are what stops your car that prevents you and others from dying. Why be cheap there? You're lucking it's just noisy. Now go online and order the good stuff and take those Durajunk parts back.


----------



## co0311 (Oct 22, 2016)

> Brakes make noises because of friction. If you did not have friction you would not stop.


Thanks for that condescending point. I had NO idea how brakes worked...




> If you want the good stuff in life, typically it costs more.


So you're saying I should ditch the VW and buy a Ferrari? Or is the VW on some arbitrary cost/ reliability spectrum? 




> Think about this, your brakes are what stops your car that prevents you and others from dying.


If you slam on your brakes in the middle of a highway, you'll increase your chances of dying. Think about that.




> You're lucking it's just noisy.


Am I? Are Duralast brakes that unreliable that they're failing and killing a majority of customers? 




> Now go online and order the good stuff and take those Durajunk parts back


You can't return used and still functioning components, moron.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If you know how brakes work, why would you buy Duralast? Maybe you think you know more than you really do.

I did not say to ditch the VW, I recommended that you ditch the Duralast and buy some good stuff. Since you asked about a Ferrari, if you could afford it, go for it. Ditch the VW.

I did not think you thought brakes were important because you bought Duralast. They may not be important to you, but the others on the road would appreciate it if you bought brakes that worked. If you lived in my area, I would appreciate if you had them installed professionally.

I assumed you did not know much about buying good brake parts because you bought Duralast. With that assumption, I was thinking you may not know how to install those parts. If you did [know what you are doing], then you probably would not have asked how to to fix brake noises using Duralast parts.

I have never purchased parts from the typical box auto stores. Owning my own shop, I have a wholesale account at Worldpac and they deliver parts to me. Just the same as most dealerships that I order parts from. Just so you know, I CAN return any part used or not. I guess that is because I'm a professional and that's how they treat professionals.

But back on topic, you're problem is the parts you are using. Step up and buy the good stuff.

When you come to your senses, I will accept your apology. I'll even buy you a beer. :beer:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you get ceramic or metallic pads? I'll be honest, I really haven't seen quality Duralast brake components either. If you're looking for good pads on a budget get some PowerStop pads. For the price, their pads are awesome. For $30-40 your squeak will be gone.


----------



## bmurray716 (Mar 11, 2010)

I know this post is a bit old but someone my stop by looking for info.

I for whatever its worth have had good luck with Centric pads, oem rotors.

I think unusual squeaking is evidence that something is amiss, but I also understand the post which claims that noise is inherent in the friction process. Point taken. However, I've also experienced brakes which operate as expected and other than during the initial cleaning phase after sitting a while (especially after rain) are quiet. 

The OP did say that they tried applying anti-squeal or the like with no love. Another place to look are, if so equipped are the shims that fit on the back of the pads. I'm pretty sure the oem had them but the replacement pads may or may not. 

Another place to look are the anti rattle clips, ensuring that they are present and properly installed with plenty of caliper grease on the contact points between the pad and the clips. 

It's also possible that the rotors may be grooved or damaged in some way as to prevent good contact between pad and rotor surface although the OP said that they checked for this, they only indicated normal wear on the pad and didn't mention the rotor. And both inboard and outboard surfaces should be inspected. Sometimes its difficult to get access to the inbound surface with the dust shield being in the way, but all you need to do is run your finger over it (not necessary put eyes on it) to detect unusual wear. 

Good luck


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

bmurray716 said:


> I know this post is a bit old but someone my stop by looking for info.
> 
> I for whatever its worth have had good luck with Centric pads, oem rotors.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the shop I work at has used Centric brake parts for a while. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend those also. Do you know which ones you used? We almost always stuck to the premium ceramic ones, the 105 series.

I doubt the shims would be an issue. The only way shims or anti rattle clips could really cause a squeak is if they got out of place and rubbed the rotor somehow. I have seen this happen, but it's pretty easy to spot.


----------



## bmurray716 (Mar 11, 2010)

yes, I've had excellent experience with posi-quiet ceramic with shims/hardwear. I don't track and my car is 2.5 L Automatic Trans so not much in the way of performance. But I do drive in stop and go traffic (rush hour) 2x a day and when I have to panic stop these things do the job without a fuss. Also low dust which is nice.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

bmurray716 said:


> yes, I've had excellent experience with posi-quiet ceramic with shims/hardwear. I don't track and my car is 2.5 L Automatic Trans so not much in the way of performance. But I do drive in stop and go traffic (rush hour) 2x a day and when I have to panic stop these things do the job without a fuss. Also low dust which is nice.


Yeah, the dust isn't bad on those, but it's also not the best. I went with some PowerStop Carbon Fiber Ceramics and those things are _really_ low dust. I'm still anal about my wheels, so I wash them off about once a weeks, but not nearly as much dust on them as before.


----------

